# New Zappos Outlet Store in Las Vegas



## Karen G (Nov 20, 2006)

In case anyone is interested in this new store in Las Vegas, here's information and a 10% discount on your first purchase:

To All Friends of Zappos:

Join us for a SNEAK PREVIEW of the new Zappos Outlet Store in Las Vegas!

OVER 20,000 PAIRS OF SHOES ON DISPLAY!

SNEAK PREVIEW DATES:
November 24, 2006 thru December 22, 2006 (grand opening will be in January)
10 AM - 6 PM Monday-Saturday
12 PM - 5 PM Sunday

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
10% OFF YOUR FIRST PURCHASE IF YOU BRING A PRINTOUT OF THIS EMAIL.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Zappos Outlet Store
7770 S. Dean Martin Dr.
Las Vegas, NV 89139

Directions:
- Take I-15 South to the Blue Diamond Road exit
- Turn right onto Blue Diamond
- Turn right onto Dean Martin

Please forward this email on to your friends!

And don't forget to print out a copy of this email for 10% off!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
10% OFF DISCOUNT OFFER VALID THRU DECEMBER 22, 2006.
DISCOUNT CANNOT BE COMBINED WITH ANY OTHER COUPONS OR PROMOTIONS.


----------



## Jestjoan (Nov 20, 2006)

I'll bet Fern will be there.......I believe a while ago I saw a photo of a chair she owns in the shape of a shoe.


----------

